# Happy 2yr Anniversary and Happy Birthday to Emmie!



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

:chili::aktion033::smilie_daumenpos:arty:artytime::yahoo::rochard::dothewave::clap::sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana::cheer::wavetowel2:

Happy 2yr Anniversary and Happy Birthday to our adorable baby girl Emmie!

Emmie came from a very sad and humble beginning before she found her way into our hearts. She once had to fend for herself living on the street finding food and shelter where she can. When we first set eyes on the portraits of Emmie taken by the shelter that had rescued her, one would think that she has endure a really rough and tough life, possibly even from animal abuse. Luckily for this adorable princess, a good samaritan who came across Emmie and had the heart to brought her to the shelter. She was then adopted by a loving foster parent that works at the shelter, and eventually found her way into our loving home and our hearts! 

Two years later, Emmie today enjoy a life of warmth, full of joy, a full and happy tummy, and just simply being spoiled silly by her Mommy and Daddy! And best of all a life accompany by her rascal little brother Pork Chop! They are like peas and pies excepts when it come to food! LOL

Emmie enjoy spending time sun bathing, walking with Mommy, and simply sleep and dreams....Emmie favorite treat is cheese, turkey, and fragrant pears!

We are truly blessed to have had the opportunity to welcome this adorable sweetheart into our lives and will forever cherish and spoil our little princess as she deserves to indulge in a life full with love.

p.s....she rarely smiles but when she does, you can see the biggest and great smiles that warmth the hearts and bring joy to the world around her!

Happy Anniversary and Happy Birthday Emmie!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Emmie!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili::chili:HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMIE!!!!!!:wub:
Hope you have many many more!
It is easy to see that you are loved and have blossomed into a Princess!
Hope you get lots of presents and hugs and kisses :wub:
:chili::chili:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMIE!!!! Enjoy your day...... It's party time. arty:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A Very Happy 2nd Birthday Emmie!! You sure are a cute little one!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

E..............everybody thinks she was so lucky to have been adopted by you:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:

M..............must have been her destiny:yahoo:

M..............Mahrvellous transformation:tender:

I................I am finally back at SM (with this code change) and able to post:back2topic:

E...............everybody wishes her and you, many happy Birthdays together:dothewave:






.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::cheer:HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, EMMIE:cheer:
What a miraculous change in Emmie. Thank you so much for rescuing her. I've come to learn what amazing diamonds in the rough these rescues are and I love them to pieces. So happy for your all. A wonderful family and I know how much heartbreak you've gone through and how much little Porkchop and Emmie have healed your heart. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday pretty little Emmie:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Emmie!!You and your mommy and daddy are so lucky to have found each other.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Emmie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:_Happy Birthday Emmie!_:tender:

You are such a pretty little girl. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Emmie!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMIE!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday sweetie!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you to all the SM Aunties and Uncles for the great birthday wishes!!!! woof woof!


----------

